# Bee-Z-Smoker



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

My brother got one recently. He really likes it, especially when lighting up on a windy day. Wind is one commodity we certainly have in west-central Kansas. I think that one benefit alone is worth every penny, although I have to admit I don't own one yet. It blows a nice amount of cool smoke. We use Traeger or similar brand pellets so they're food grade. They light up nicely and burn a long time. My concern is if/when the battery gets low, there is no replacement like my cordless tools have. I imagine one just needs to make certain it's charged before leaving for the apiary.

I have to admit it works really well and it's just a matter of time before I pull the trigger and get my own. We did a talk to several hundred grade school students at a Kids Ag Day sponsored by the Chamber of Commerce two days ago. It was neat showing the evolution of bee equipment over the years - skep to Langstroth hive, wax sheets to Pierco foundation, smoking bush (photo of Bicorp Spain cave paintings) to my antique Woodman and finally using the Bee-Z. I give it a good score overall, but it does come with a hefty price tag. I'm considering a way to convert a standard smoker using a battery operated aquarium pump, but the 'toaster' element light up is really nice.


----------



## Ethfol (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks for your input. Is there anyone else out there? I am always just so skeptical of battery operated machines. The battery never seems to last and you have to replace them.


----------



## Robbo (May 11, 2008)

I got one sent to Australia and love it.

My dad laughed and laughed when I was telling him about it on the phone. Anyhow, he came to the farm for a visit. After seeing it in action, and having a play he says to me at the end of the weekend, can I buy him one? haha!!

He has had his for about a month - Still tells me how great it is. Loves the conveinience of it. Came in very handy for fathers day that one.

I reckon the unit needs a few small improvements. The air blower button is slightly clumsy to use with sticky gloves on - not sure how to fix that tho? 

I am using a piece of foam to jam in the end to put it out. SOme kind of cork, or a built in metal slide would be good. Shaking the unit doesnt put it out for me like in the promo video. I rate it 9.6/10.


----------



## Ethfol (Jun 25, 2010)

Pretty good rating! I think I am going to get one myself. Anymore comments?


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

There is a review of this smoker in the Tuesday September 14th diary posting at http://www.honeybeeworld.com/diary/default.htm


----------



## honeydreams (Aug 10, 2009)

My good old smoker works just fine batterie operated sheeesh 89-100 dollars for a smoker. I can buy alot of other beekeeping stuff for that.


----------



## Ethfol (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys. I went ahead and bought one. Looking forward to finding out how it works...


----------



## sjbees (Jun 9, 2007)

The downside for me, and probably for other players too is the lack of battery interchange. 

If the smoker used 18V NiCad or Lithium batteries (e.g. Ryobi or Makita) it would be a no-brainer. The added convenience would certainly tip the scales to broader application.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

honeydreams said:


> My good old smoker works just fine batterie operated sheeesh 89-100 dollars for a smoker. I can buy alot of other beekeeping stuff for that.


Try $150

Bee-Z-Smoker: $149.99

Patent pending bee smoker uses an 18 volt rechargeable battery pack to power a proprietary heat element that smolders common wood shavings and/or pellets and blows the smoke using a silent running fan. Products are shipped using UPS. If you require other shipping arrangements call 603-446-7919 before you buy.


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 19, 2009)

What ya gonna do when the battery goes dead and the backup is on the charger 200 miles back at the shop?! (o;?


----------



## Robbo (May 11, 2008)

Probably laugh about it because we are already miles in front


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

A big part of the reason I enjoy beekeeping is because of its easy going, down-to-earthiness ways. I use wood for hives, not styrofoam, a large quill (when I can find one) instead of a brush, and everything else that lets me be part of a craft that is virtually unchanged for the last hundred or so years. It makes me feel like part of the earth and nature instead of the electronic and plastic world that is being shoved on me every day.
Any way I can preserve that feeling, I believe, will make me a better beekeeper and will be more profitable for my health and well being.
One of the most pleasant moments (even though it takes five minutes, shush!) is lighting my smoker. It signals the beginning of another time I get to be with my bees, learning, giving, caring, and taking a portion in return. I think of this time as a very special moment. It is anticipation of the great feeling of satisfaction I get when I'm with the bees. 
So, in defense of what I consider the maintenance of the craft, I have to pass on this new gadget. I fear it is yet another step toward our elimination of another thing that is so dear to me.


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

I will also pass on the battery operated, electrically enhanced bee smoker...our good old dadant smokers stay lit just fine and last for years and years without having to plug them in...next we will be putting ceiling fans in the hives...oh yeah they already have those too :s


----------

